

Is Seattle Silicon Valley’s Next Favorite Stop? - will_work4tears
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/25/is-seattle-silicon-valleys-next-favorite-stop/#.nwyp6m:dZ50

======
MichaelCrawford
Find a Computer Job in Seattle:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/washingt...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/washington/king/seattle/)

146 companies so far.

